# On the safe side



## rezmutts (May 3, 2011)

I always check and make sure the person driving isn't drunk or high. Then i jump in. Had a few bad experiences just jumping aboard a vehicle.


----------



## Diagaro (May 3, 2011)

I personaly could care less if a ride is drunk or high I just don't like holding hte wheel while htey hit there crack pipe - thats fucking annoying . ..


----------



## headwound (May 3, 2011)

I only hate it when rides queer out on me, always gotta cut them rides short, and in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Nelco (May 3, 2011)

diagaro said:


> i personaly could care less if a ride is drunk or high i just don't like holding hte wheel while htey hit there crack pipe - thats fucking annoying . ..



right


----------



## Puckett (May 15, 2011)

drunk dosnt bother me that much, i have driven many times while drinking sparks and or four loko the multitasking beers, gets you drunk and keeps you awake.


----------



## Dmac (May 15, 2011)

i .hate when they don't share


----------



## outskirts (May 17, 2011)

dmac66 said:


> i .hate when they don't share


 
Hells yeah!


----------



## outskirts (May 17, 2011)

When it comes to safety I'm generally more concerned with my gut feeling than anything else. All the creepy rides I've
ever had were from drivers who happened to be sober. For me it depends on just how intoxicated the driver is. I always
ask my potential rides where they are going before they can even open their mouth to say anything, gives me a few seconds
to get a gut feeling and either accept the ride or decline the ride with an excuse. This has always worked well for me.


----------



## Puckett (May 17, 2011)

agreed if it dont feel right then dont do it


----------



## outskirts (May 17, 2011)

I've only ever taken two rides from extremely intoxicated people, I mean driving pretty impaired. And I was dumb enough
to drink with both of them, lol. One was because I was stuck in the sticks and the other... well she was just to damn cute!


----------



## bip (May 21, 2011)

what the fuck do you say if you get that feeling? anyon know a good excuse?


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Jun 15, 2011)

took a ride from oklahoma city once in i 40 or 45 watever the fuck it, over to amarillo at like 11 at night. the guy drank a whole 6 pack and a couple of cans of beer. he swerved a tiny bit. nothing that worried me though. the guy was from an oil rig. in mexico, and texas. it was obvious he knew how to drive a truck and drink beer and be fine. and it took me about an hr of riding with him to figure this out. now it takes me les than a min my mind works too quickly. i can talkt o u for a few minutes and know all about you. city people are people with cars are usually pretty easy to figure out. 

if it dont feel right dont do it. better safe than sry.


----------

